# Cedar key to crystal river



## Guest (May 12, 2019)

The reds will be on bars or in the mangroves. Pick one, or find some mangroves that have bars coming off them and your in business


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

Bait follows the tide
Reds follow the bait.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks guys


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Once the water gets hot like this the creeks are probably not the most productive zones. I'd say the majority of guys hit the flats and outside coastline and islands for reds. The water is already so stinkin hot that trout are basically long gone from the creeks and it wouldn't surprise me if they get so far off the flats that you might catch one grouper fishing.


----------

